# [SOLVED] Removing Kaspersky Internet Suite V6



## stett (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

Am having real trouble removing Kaspersky Interent suite V6 for,m my computer. I've uninstalled via Add/Remove but now cannot get any streaming vidoe or internet banking. When I check in add/remove programs the application is still there but is only about 13mb.

Have tried to unistall this via again and am now getting error "internal error 2753.avp.exe"

any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Removing Kaspersky Internet Suite V6*

Kaspersky has a removal tool available you can try to completely remove it from your system. You can find it on their website here.

Make sure to follow the instructions provided in their knowledgebase article.


----------



## stett (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Removing Kaspersky Internet Suite V6*

Hi Cellus

Used the tool in safe mode as directed then rebooted. Can still see the Kaspersky program in add/remove but is now only 13.3 Mb. Then used their recommended registry fix tool jv16 power tool to remove the 2753 error.

Tried to remove the remainder it and got the same error internal error 2753.avp.exe.

Went back to reboot into safe and try again and now i cannot boot into safe mode ...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Removing Kaspersky Internet Suite V6*

Why cant you boot into safe mode? what happens?


----------



## stett (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Removing Kaspersky Internet Suite V6*

Hi GTP

Have resolved the safe boot problem with a bit of fiddling and a XP CD, but still have the Kapersky (Kacrapsky) problem.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

It might actually be uninstalled, but sometimes Windows Add or Remove Programs still claims the program is there.

What are you installing instead of Kapersky?


----------



## stett (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi

All is working now and am using CS Security Centre, seems quite good.

Resolved the issues with I.E streaming by running regsvr32 vbscipt.dll and regsvr32 jscript.dll ... everything worked a trwat after this.

Not a big fan of Kaspersky after the trouble it caused to dll's when uninstalling.

thanks for help


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problems. I am glad to hear your problems are solved.


----------

